# Lung sounds



## rhan101277 (Feb 2, 2009)

I found a good website that has recordings of various lungs sounds, like stridor, pleural friction etc.  I have never heard these in a real life situation so I thought I would post it here.  

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Littmann/stethoscope/education/lung_sounds/


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 2, 2009)

*Thanks!*

....................


----------



## pumper12fireman (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you. We were shown this in medic but I had forgot the name of the website. In the short time I've had my license one of the big things I've learned is:
1. How important lung sounds are, even as a basic
2. How hard it is to hear them in a moving rig
3. How much of an idiot you feel like when you are wrong


----------



## SurfMedic (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow pretty cool dude, thanks. That'll be useful when practicals come around B)

Now you've got me wondering though, do you know of any sites that have heart sounds on them? Like what certain murmors sound like, etc


----------



## EMT007 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's another one from UCLA - The Auscultation Assistant

http://www.med.ucla.edu/wilkes/intro.html

It has both lung and heart sounds, so you can hear what S2 splitting, S3/S4, etc. sound like. Pretty sweet.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, Alot better than the 'recordings' that we had to listen too in class


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you! Our instructor let us listen to 2 of them on a CD in class, but that's it.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 5, 2009)

Both links are great!  Thanks folks for posting them!!


----------



## ccmedic (Feb 6, 2009)

pumper12fireman said:


> Thank you. We were shown this in medic but I had forgot the name of the website. In the short time I've had my license one of the big things I've learned is:
> 1. How important lung sounds are, even as a basic
> 2. How hard it is to hear them in a moving rig
> 3. How much of an idiot you feel like when you are wrong



No need to be so cynical. One has to start somewhere. Education is never wasted and neither is learning to do a thorough patient assessment. The better educated a basic is, the better he'll be as a medic.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 6, 2009)

ccmedic said:


> No need to be so cynical. One has to start somewhere. Education is never wasted and neither is learning to do a thorough patient assessment. The better educated a basic is, the better he'll be as a medic.



Where was he being cynical? He's talking about how important lung sounds are!


----------



## ccmedic (Feb 6, 2009)

I actually misread his first statement. My apologies.



Sasha said:


> Where was he being cynical? He's talking about how important lung sounds are!


----------



## CAOX3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a good one for heart sounds, some good videos.

http://www.blaufuss.org/


----------



## QSMITH89 (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool link, Thanks.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is a good one that I have found

http://www.stethographics.com/main/physiology_ls_introduction.html


----------

